# Imagens no Rio Tejo - 2 Janeiro 2008



## lsalvador (2 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas no meio do Tejo, hoje cerca das 13H.


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Imagens no Rio Tejo (02/01/2008)*

Céu muito nublado pela Capital portuguesa...
Está assim um pouco por todo o país...

Nota: Ainda à pouco entrámos no novo ano e já estás adiantado...hoje ainda só são 2 de Dezembro!!!


----------



## lsalvador (2 Jan 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Imagens no Rio Tejo (03/01/2008)*

 upsssssssssssssssssss


----------

